# Garys 2008 grizzly 700 fi yfmfgx



## DANNO (Nov 4, 2009)

This bike was fine, parked it in a heated garage and when i went back to take it out- it wont come out of park. We press the brake and have rocked the bike but it still wont come out of park. We have been told there may be a sensor on the bike that wont let it come out of park if the brakes are wore down to far-- if so where is this sensor- can it be bypassed.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if said sensor exists, you'll find it here

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=354


----------

